# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  نجوم تمنيتم وجودهم في المونديال

## بقايا الحب

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


" باقي من الوقت... لي عندك 11 يوم "


قبل بداية كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا,,


حبيت اطرح موضوع يخص أبرز النجوم الي بيغيبون عن المونديال الأفريقي


ففي هذا المونديال يغيب نجوم كبار لهم جماهير محبة و لهم وزن في الملعب

و يؤثرون بشكل كبير مع منتخباتهم,,


و ابرز الغائبين,,







((زيدان ))






نجم كبييير و لاعب صعب يتكرر في عالم الكرة

حصل على أفضل لاعب في العالم 3 مرات

هداف و صانع العاب من طراز عالي جدا

تفتقده فرنسا في 2010... و السبب اعتزاله اللعب بعد كأس العالم 2006

ودع الملاعب بكرت أحمر و لكنه يبقى في هذا  الأحمر

و الكل يرى فرنسا الان بدونه... فرنسا اصبحت فريق عادي... تأهل الى كاس العالم بشق الانفس

و لا ارشحها شخصيا للوصول بعيدا في المونديال





((رونالدو))





الظاهره  ... أفضل مهاجم عرفته كرة القدم

لاعب يعجز اللسان عن وصفه

لعنة الاصابات هي التي أبعدته عن الملاعب كثيرا و حرمتنا من مشاهدته

حصل رونالدو على أفضل لاعب في العالم 3 مرات 

نفتقده الان بسبب هبوط مستواه و عدم استدعاءه من قبل مدرب البرازيل دونجا

الكل يتمنى وجوده و لكن اصبحت صعبة

صحيح ان البرازيل فيها نجوم و مهاجمين أقل ما يقال عنهم قناصين

و لكن من دون رونالدو خط الهجوم ماله طعم





((ريكيلمي))







صانع الالعاب الارجنتيني... صاحب تمريرات ساحرة و دقيقة

أعلن اعتزاله الدولي بعد كأس العالم 2006... و لكنه عاد عن قراره

و بعدها بسبب خلافه مع مدرب الارجنتين الحالي " مارادونا " اعلن مرة اخرى اعتزاله الدولي

و ها هو يغيب عن المونديال بسبب من كان اسطورة الارجنتين


::
و منهم ايضا,,



((توتي))



اعتزل اللعب دوليا





((بالاك))





للاصابة





((نيستا ))




اعتزل اللعب الدولي






و غيرهم الكثير لاسباب كثيرة منها عدم تأهل منتخباتهم للمونديال


و ايضا لعدم استدعاءهم من قبل المدربين او للاصابة


كم تمنيت وجودهم في هذا المحفل الكروي الكبير


ارجو ان الموضوع عجبكم,,


و اذا فيه اضافات لا تقصرون

----------


## العالي عالي

يسلمو صمت الحب على الموضوع القيم

نورتي القسم الرياضي

----------


## اميرة الجزائر

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## بقايا الحب

نورتوا 

العالي وربي منور فيك  :Bl (15):

----------


## anoucha

*
ايراهيموفيتش
*

----------


## بقايا الحب

يسلمو قلبو

----------


## anoucha

no problem sweety

----------


## بقايا الحب

افدا عيونج 

نورتي

----------


## mylife079

عن جد نجوم وخسارة نفقدهم بكأس العالم

يسلمو

----------


## بقايا الحب

:Bl (9):  منور

----------

